# how do I help with lambing if ewes are not friendly?



## camelotfarm (Nov 14, 2012)

I have just started a small (5) flock of mixed cheviot/corriedales and have just put a ram in with them to breed for spring lambs. They are not a very friendly bunch of girls and won't let me touch any of them although they all come running to me at feed time! I would like to know how to handle any problems when lambing as they don't want me touching them. Will they be more likely to accept me touching them when they are in the process of lambing? I should also add that I am not as young as most of you (these were a retirement present to myself!)and don't think I can start chasing them around in the middle of the night trying to "help"! I do have an area set aside in my barn which is about 12ft x 40ft which I intend keeping them all in around the time the lambs are due and have also built a couple of jugs within that area ready for moms and babies.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Nov 14, 2012)

Well start sitting down in a chair in the field with a little bit of grain. Give them grain if they allow you to touch them. Repeat it until their OK with you touching them. When they start to lamb they might become extra friendly anywho, due to hormones. 

Best of luck


----------



## SheepGirl (Nov 14, 2012)

95% of sheep lamb without issue. In the past seven years, we've only ever had to pull one lamb and it was a big single ewe lamb (she weighed 21 lbs!!) out of a ewe that had trips and twins before. And that's out of lambing 15-40 ewes/yr (excluding last yr with 0 and this year only 1).

I think as long as you have them running to you to get fed you should be okay if you need to pull a lamb. However, a ewe that needs her lamb pulled and is extremely exhausted from the process will just sit there and deal with you anyway.

It's after they lamb they will be giving you the most trouble!! lol not letting you get near their lambs, raising 'wild' lambs (until they learn they get yummy feed, too), and even acting crazy in the jug (we've had plenty of lambs get stepped on from nervous ewes who would run around in circles not watching where they walk).


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Nov 14, 2012)

I think it will be fine!!
 Don't worry, sheep seem to tame down fast the more you are around them! Especially when you have them penned up before they lamb!!! 
Good luck!!!


----------



## camelotfarm (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks, I was kinda hoping someone would say that, it puts my mind at rest. I do plan on spending a lot more time hanging out with the girls as soon as the ram has done his bit and gone, as right now, he is hell bent on rearranging my old body!! NOT LOL!!!


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 15, 2012)

The likely hood of an issue, like the others said, is very small. Also, when lambing ewes are generally not all that concerned with you, the familiar two legged weirdo, and more concered with getting hat lamb out.


----------



## promiseacres (Nov 15, 2012)

i am in the same boat. but dont' have a real clue as to when mine will lamb...
one is eating out the bucket when I hold it...def. warming up to whoever has the grain.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Nov 15, 2012)

Even ewes that are friendly are rarely going to let you just walk up to them while they're in labor. Sometimes it is possible to sneak up on them if they're in the middle of pushing hard or something, but usually you'll have to just catch them and tie them up or corner them.


----------



## Southdown (Nov 15, 2012)

I had one ewe that I swear waited to begin lambing until I was around.  She really trusts me and is quite the special ewe.  I got to be involved during the entire process.  But I think they can get quite exhausted and will let you be around anyway.  Then again, some ewes seem to birth so quickly.  I've had some ewes stand up and others lay down when birthing.  As others said, food always works!


----------



## RemudaOne (Nov 15, 2012)

I can usually get them up with a feed bucket when I notice them in labor. If the rest of the flock comes, they will likely come as well. But I generally try to keep them in a smaller,one to one and a half acre, pasture when they are close. Much easier to get to them if I need to. 

One recommendation I would make though is to get Laura Lawson's book How to Manage Your Ewe and Her Newborn Lambs. Get it well in advance of your first lambing. It's a wealth of information and gives you an idea of what to look for and tells you what to do if things aren't progressing the way they should.


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 15, 2012)

I also have one ewe, Dolly, who yells her head off while looking at the house when she's close to lambing...she does wait for us to get out there, and then she gets to it.  

Sitting with a chair in with your girls and with treats should work...did it with all new ones here and it doesn't take too long...within half an hour they learned that they got no treat from my hand until they let my other hand pet them.

If you put them one at a time in a jug and work at taming one at a time it takes no time at all.   Good luck and I know you are going to love your sheepies


----------

